# Google going after Exchange



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2009)

After I read the article Google unveils plug-in to marry Outlook, Gmail the first thought to me is Google is going after Exchange users, especially for small business. Plus here is the Google enterprise Blog spot with video explaining the service.

What do you think?


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I called it! Google uses billboards to attract new clients


I especially like the quote 





> In its increasingly ferocious war with Microsoft Corp., the search engine giant Google Inc. has opened a new front: Allston


----------

